# Handy software for reverse stereo in Windows!



## Recon-UK (Sep 26, 2016)

My front panel audio has the wrong signal to left and right, so i have had to not use it for a while until i found 1 solution online and i am today going to paste it here for others.

It works 100% legit and perfect with no obvious changes or software running.


Download Equalizer APO from https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
Configure it to attach to your output device (Usually something like: "Speakers - VIA HD Audio" or "Speakers - Realtek HD Audio"); you can change this later with the "Configurator" tool from the Equalizer APO start menu folder
Create a new file in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config, name it for example swapchannels.txt
Paste the following line into it as its only content:
Copy: L=R R=L
Save it
Open Equalizer APO's configuration editor
Make sure that your device is the correct one in the dropdown menu on the top right
If applicable, remove all pre-configured options by clicking the red "minus" icon (or, if shown, the button with two arrows pointing downwards, then "Remove")
Click the green "plus" icon to add a new configuration for your output device, then navigate to the "Include configuration file" option
Select your swapchannels.txt file
Save/Apply the configuration
Voilà!
*tl;dr:*
Install and configure EqualizerAPO for your output device with only one configuration file that has only

*Copy: L=R R=L *as its content.



Hope this helps!


*Original solution courtesy of EdRoxter from sevenforums.*

http://www.sevenforums.com/sound-audio/153182-swap-left-right-audio-channels.html


*I used it on Windows 10 x64 PRO*


----------



## MrGavin (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for posting Recon, I had an issue connection my Turtle Beach XO7s for Xbox to my PC via a splitter where left and right channels were swapped through either front or back audio input jacks. Maybe wiring of the splitter is mapped to a different configuration of Left/Right/Mic on the output jack of the XO7s (ie picking up Right/Left/Mic). I saw someone had the same issue with a pair of high end sennheisers. Anyway, this neat little app fixed the issue in five minutes, now Left is Left and Right is Right on my headphones. I should also say that I am not very tech savvy, particularly on PC, so although there is a few steps, don't freak out, its very simple. Cheers....!


----------

